#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Открытые лекции Игоря Берхина в Днепропетровске

## Лана Асалина

С радостью сообщаем, что в Днепропетровске пройдут открытые лекции Игоря Берхина:

*"МЕДИТАЦИЯ   КАК   КУЛЬТУРА   УМА"* - 17 апреля 2010г. в 16:00

 - Культура как приобретение и сохранение знания, отличие культуры от технологии
 - Три уровня существования, взаимосвязь внутреннего и внешнего
 - Ограничения нашего ума и их влияние на наши действия
 - Три пути освобождения
 - От ума к природе ума: изначальное состояние

По адресу: пр.Пушкина, 61-Б, Йога-центр «ВЕДАНТА» (возле кинотеатра «Красногвардеец»)

А также:

*"Дзогчен: изначальное совершенство за пределами жизни и смерти"* - 18 апреля 2010г. в 11:00
 - Ограничения нашего ума
 - Взаимосвязь эмоций, мыслей и восприятия
 - Жизнь, сон и смерть в учении дзогчен
 - Тибетская книга мертвых
 - Изначальное совершенство природы нашего ума
 - Презентация русского перевода коренной Тантры Дзогчен


По адресу: ул. Лазаряна, 2, Дворец культуры ДИИТа, 1-ый этаж (со стороны пр.Гагарина, за главным корпусом) 

Вход свободный!
Добро пожаловать!


Контактные телефоны: 067 742 56 10 – Наталья, 
     095 674 68 72 – Елена.
E-mail: keyoflife21@gmail.com

Всех БЛАГ,
PALPHELLING

----------

